# Eco-Choice CAB50?



## Dmichigan (Oct 30, 2014)

Does any one have experience with the CAB50? i was looking it over and seemed like a good built unit but looks are not always what they seem. My house is single story with 2x4 walls built in 77' with newer pella windows. 944sqf main floor and same in basement. i would like to install it down in the family room. i have the origanal boiler from 77 so its very propane hungry. Basement is getting insofast 2.0 insulation and drywall in a few weeks, plus sill plate is getting spray foamed

Price is $1299 at family farm and home


----------



## Hdhogger (Oct 30, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Does any one have experience with the CAB50? i was looking it over and seemed like a good built unit but looks are not always what they seem. My house is single story with 2x4 walls built in 77' with newer pella windows. 944sqf main floor and same in basement. i would like to install it down in the family room. i have the origanal boiler from 77 so its very propane hungry. Basement is getting insofast 2.0 insulation and drywall in a few weeks, plus sill plate is getting spray foamed
> 
> Price is $1299 at family farm and home



On my 3rd year with the CAB50. Heating 3000 sq. ft. with it and other stove listed below when temps drop below 20f. Have run 11 ton through it without a hitch. Good heat, simple to run, Hi Med. & low. Follow the cleaning guidelines and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Dmichigan (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back. Does it put out the fire and restart? Thermostat controlled auto ignition


----------



## Hdhogger (Oct 30, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Thanks for the feed back. Does it put out the fire and restart? Thermostat controlled auto ignition



Runs on t-stat fine, shuts off when satisfied, auto ignites when calling. I visit it once a day to pull the fire pot cleaner and add pellets if needed. Then do weekly and monthly cleanings.


----------



## Dmichigan (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome thanks so much!


----------



## Mpodesta (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a much older house, 1880-1890. 1400-1500sqft and drafty as hell and my ps50 (same as the cab50, just a tad smaller) does a fine job. We toss in 2 bags and refill it 25-30 hrs later after we pull the cleaning rod.
Vacuum it out every weekend and thats it (it's some we just do, we can neglect and let it go for much longer but we feel theirs no issue staying on top of it)


----------



## stayfitz (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a really good price... Go get it!


----------



## Dmichigan (Oct 31, 2014)

Just found one online with vent kit for $1000, i'm going to get it thanks for the info guys, it brand new


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

So i got the stove and its been running for about 12 hours now on medium, it used 3/4 of a bag last night the fuel rod is open all the way. Is that normal usage? i have some pics.


----------



## rbart46 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> So i got the stove and its been running for about 12 hours now on medium, it used 3/4 of a bag last night the fuel rod is open all the way. Is that normal usage? i have some pics.



Yes, that's abput right for my cab 50 also..different pellets will be different though...I am entering my first winter with out coal and pellets inplace...so far I love it...easy to work on when off warranty...great connection to the quadrafire line of stoves and parts....we'll see....a lot better than shoveling coal and stoaring coal...here comes winter...Robert in Peacham Vermont....


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 16, 2014)

What brand pellets did you get?


----------



## rbart46 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dpopps said:


> What brand pellets did you get?


LG Granules from Canada....270 per ton and I use the fellows truck to get them home...local hareware store...sweet set up....


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

Michigan wood pellets from home depot, $219 a ton


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 16, 2014)

I get about a bag a day for mine on medium with orford hardwoods


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been messing around with the feed and have it slightly up from closed on low and i get around 3 to 6 inch flame. i did clean the pot and found 2 clinkers about 2 inches long, must be the pellets are not the best? only ran 20 hours


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 16, 2014)

I am getting the same stove soon, maybe we can share some info in a week or two. We should both have access to the same pellets, try and get the stoves dialed in and what brands work the best. 

I already have 3 different brands to try. I did buy 3 tons of one brand so I hope there good. The price seemed ok and I seen good reviews on them.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

You guys running the OAK ? I'm not but thinking i should be


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not, but have the parts  to do so, just been lazy.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

currently running medium, 3/4 closed and 20 outside. 76 in the basement and 70 upstairs, back rooms are 65


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 16, 2014)

What brand vent did you use?

When running  on medium, is it getting to temp and turning off, or is it running non stop?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

DuraVent 3", I think its running non stop. I have it set to 75 in the cold room. I did notice smoke on start up between the connections but it goes away after it fires up, are you suppose to silicone all the fittings?


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 16, 2014)

Did you use the appliance adapter? The appliance adapter did not seem to fit very good at all, When I put the tee on without the adapter it fit better.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 16, 2014)

yes but i used high temp orange silicone for the adapter


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

I got up around 6 and the house upstairs was 69 in the living room, back bedrooms around 65, and the basement was 74. I have the stove set to medium with the fuel rod all the way down. It was 22 when i got up. this thing heats the hole house 1900 sq foot and i don't even have the vents between floors installed yet.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. That looks like what I seen, the rope that help seals is not touching or sealing anything. You just have to seal it up with hi temp sealant. your suppose to use the adapter, but my tee with clean out fits better.

Sounds like your stove is working good and your enjoying it. How well is your house insulated and is it a some what open layout? I hope when I get mine in it will heat the whole house.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

My basement is very well insulated, http://www.insofast.com/. the rim joist is also sealed with foam spray and the attic has 18" of blow in, windows are a few years old. My outside walls are only 2x4 with R-13, i think that's my weakest point.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 17, 2014)

The r-13 is pretty standard. I think it is just as important to not have air leaks, especially  you live out in the country, where it is more windy. 

Have you played with the damper at all?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

Damper? for air? or the pellet feed rod?


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 17, 2014)

There is a damper under your ash pan. It will control how much air is going into your burn pot. I have not seen to many people talk about adjusting this, But when I get mine I will be playing with it, just for fun to see what happens.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah ok, I'll have to mess with it to. i guess get the feed rate and air right for the flame is what the goal is?


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 17, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Ah ok, I'll have to mess with it to. i guess get the feed rate and air right for the flame is what the goal is?




I think so. Most I have seen, run it wide open. I did see a post a while back where someone was running it half shut maybe? I am sure it depends on your fuel. 

I would think you could get more heat and less pellet use if it was dialed in. If you can get a good burn using less air, that should be less heat loss going out the vent? I am not sure, I don't know a whole lot about these things. 

When I was looking at the one in the store, it looks like it might be best to adjust the damper screw, by going in from the top of the burn pot using a long screw driver.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

I was kinda thinking more air less pellets while i was watching it last night, the pellets are even with the 2nd row of holes from the top and flame about 4 to 6 inches out of the pot.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 17, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> I was kinda thinking more air less pellets while i was watching it last night, the pellets are even with the 2nd row of holes from the top and flame about 4 to 6 inches out of the pot.




It might be good the way it is, I have know idea. Just something I guess to try out and play with. I always seem to fiddle with stuff.


----------



## bags (Nov 17, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> My basement is very well insulated, http://www.insofast.com/. the rim joist is also sealed with foam spray and the attic has 18" of blow in, windows are a few years old. My outside walls are only 2x4 with R-13, i think that's my weakest point.



Windows and doors with glass are everyones weakest point for R-Values. Even newer ones. Unless your home is uninsulated. Still the windows and doors are about the weakest point. I'm glad you guys like this stove since I am considering adding a Eco Cab 50 myself. I have seen most people are happy with them and they seem to be a very good bang for the buck.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

Only had it for 2 nights now, now that the basement is been warmed (heats been off) up its now starting to heat up stair to, I haven't been this warm since i was a kid with my dads wood burner, love wood heat. Now just need the vents for the back rooms and it will be perfect. I think the stove is a great entry level stove and for the price its hard to beat, i have been looking for months comparing and reading. If i wanted the best for heat and looks i would get a harman p61 i love the heat and looks. That will be my next one in a few years, unless a new ones replaces it.


----------



## johninwi (Nov 17, 2014)

Dpopps said:


> There is a damper under your ash pan. It will control how much air is going into your burn pot. I have not seen to many people talk about adjusting this, But when I get mine I will be playing with it, just for fun to see what happens.



Watch your exhaust for smoke this should indicate incomplete combustion.
If i could recall where i read it i'd link it, but best recollection is a 10% opacity is acceptable. How the 10% is determined is another question entirely. I try for not seeing a smoke plume at all or gone within a foot or so of the pipe.


----------



## bags (Nov 17, 2014)

The Harmans are hard to beat but you picked a good stove and for the money it's hard to beat the Eco 50's for the cost in my opinion from what I have seen about them.

Your basement is going to suck up a lot of heat. I see block walls and the concrete floor. That is tons of thermal mass that stove has to heat up before it will work the heat upstairs. Have you insulated all of the basement perimeter walls? That would be a big help. It looks like there is some type of insul board behind the stove in the pics. Have you hooked up an OAK?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 17, 2014)

Ya they were block last week but installed the insofast.





As you can see it goes all the way up to the sub floor, behind is the 2" sealed with foam spray.





Then i dry walled most of it. carpet is getting installed once the sanding of the mud is done. I have not installed the OAK, should i???


----------



## bags (Nov 17, 2014)

Good! You did yourself a huge favor.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 18, 2014)

Cleaned the stove out last night and this morning had 2 big clinkers, maybe a bad bag? lots of ash in this brand so i grabbed some from meijers  made from oak i'll see how they burn tonight.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 18, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Cleaned the stove out last night and this morning had 2 big clinkers, maybe a bad bag? lots of ash in this brand so i grabbed some from meijers  made from oak i'll see how they burn tonight.




what part of the state are you in? Did you pick up the greenways?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes i got the greenways, live around Gaylord area, just got 14" of snow


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 18, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Yes i got the greenways, live around Gaylord area, just got 14" of snow




I have a place in mio, but live north of saint johns. Let me know how those greenways burn, I got 3 tons of them.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 18, 2014)

will do, cleaning it tonight and putting them in and see how a bag burns by morning hope to see better results


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 19, 2014)

Cleaned it up last night man a bag filled the tray around the burn pot up to the lip, so i cleaned it up and put the Greenway pellets in and burned it on medium with the rod slightly open like 1/2" and got at least half the ash build up, the heat seems warmer to burned 1/2 bag ish in 12 hours


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like those pellets are decent. I hope mine burn good. Is the ash build up still low?

Did you put RTV silicone on every vent joint?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 19, 2014)

Its lower than the stuff i got at home depot for sure and i taped the joints with the aluminum duct tape. I was looking into ICC pipe I hear its very good


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 20, 2014)

Installed this floor vent in the back bedroom to get some air moving was not expecting this much air movement with no fans


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 20, 2014)

Any update on how those greenways are doing? 

I am going to try and get my stove and hearth pad tomorrow, then install it.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 23, 2014)

3 bags ran 58 hours straight.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

Where all 3 bags the greenways?


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn, all that from 3 bags?


Takes about a week to look like that in mine


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes Greenways, I take it that's alot. My first pellet stove here


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

Is someone says use softwoods, I have yet to see any. I have been to many places, and have yet spotted the elusive softwood pellet.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

I just used 3 bags in mine. All 3 bags where different brands. I did not have that much ash and did not have that many pellets miss the burn pot. 

Are you pulling your cleaning rod once a day? I just put the greenways in a few hours ago, I should be able to let ya know how there doing in a day or two. The stove keeps shutting down, do to the warmer weather, The house is HOT. 

The last brand I used where dirty, They seemed to burn hot, But I had to scrape the burn pot clean after they where done. I did not do that with the other two brands.


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 23, 2014)

Last year I burned Orfords all year, 100% hardwood.


This year I got green supreme for my shoulder season and Orfords for the super cold months.
The Green supremes burn cooler and abit dirtier but were alot cheaper.

Right now I run the GS's 24/7, your stove looks like mine after running a solid week and a few days.  That clinker is huuuuuggggeeee lol

As Dp said, make sure you pull that rod daily


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 23, 2014)

Just watched your video while burning on medium. one concern I have is towards the end of the video is that your fire is burning down quite alot before it feeds again. was that just that one video or is that a typical result your getting?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 23, 2014)

it goes up and down like that all the time, the fire never stays consistent. The air damper under the ash pan is all the way open and the feed rod is almost all the way closed. I pulled the rod after 3 bags so almost 3 days without pulling the rod. Do you think something is wrong with the stove?


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

I think you should pull the rod everyday. If your burn pot has hard ash or clinkers in there then it's harder for air to get in and burn good. might be why you have so much ash?


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm with DP on this, pull the rod daily. I do it every morning before i leave for work.

Your burn pot and the surrounding area looks like your not getting a complete burn, but that all could have been from that giant clinker.

Nothing wrong with the stove, just takes some time and practice to dial it in


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't have an OAK could that has some affect on the burn. Where is your fuel slide at? It needs more air i think. Also why are the pellets missing the pot so much? I pulled the pot out today and was very heavy black deposits i had to soak and break off. Growing up our wood stove never was like that isn't this the same concept


----------



## 3650 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a pre AE mt Vernon. This is essentially the same stove. I always had to clean the pot daily. I'm not talking about pulling the dumper. I had to shut down and clean out the holes in the sides. I'm not sure how you could go any longer without doing this.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 24, 2014)

3650 said:


> I have a pre AE mt Vernon. This is essentially the same stove. I always had to clean the pot daily. I'm not talking about pulling the dumper. I had to shut down and clean out the holes in the sides. I'm not sure how you could go any longer without doing this.




I have used 4 bags so far and there has not been anything in the side holes yet.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 24, 2014)

I put 3 bags of greenways in 24 hours ago, there was about 5 pounds that would not fit. Damper is open all the way and fuel rod is shut all the way.


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 24, 2014)

In the few years i've owned mine, ive never had anything in the side holes.

My setup:
No Oak
fuel rod open all the way  (about 8" flame on high)
dampener open all the way
my pipe goes straight out the wall, 21/2 maybe 3 feet  3" pipe

on cleanup days my wife or I does the following:

Vac out the chamber
open burn pot lever and quickly hit the sides of the pot with a hand wire brush (one of my welding brushes)
vac out ash pan
wipe down glass

takes all of 5 min

Heres a few pictures of what mine looks like after roughly more than 2 weeks with no cleaning  (the pellets in the pan was from me pulling the rod when it was in start up mode, my bad >.< )




IMG_20141124_161519543 by ompproductions, on Flickr




IMG_20141124_161535818 by ompproductions, on Flickr


No hard deposits and the ash is very light and feathery


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 24, 2014)

Mpodesta said:


> In the few years i've owned mine, ive never had anything in the side holes.
> 
> My setup:
> No Oak
> ...




What kind of pellets are you using? How many bags are you burning in 2 weeks?

I have a 10+ flame with the fuel rod shut all the way.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 24, 2014)

24 Hour Burn. Not happy about all the pellets not being burned in the pot!


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 24, 2014)

Dpopps said:


> What kind of pellets are you using? How many bags are you burning in 2 weeks?
> 
> I have a 10+ flame with the fuel rod shut all the way.




That pic was burning Green Supremes, about 1-1.25 bag a day.  Those burn dirtier compared to the Orfords we switch over to for mid-late winter


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 24, 2014)

IMG_20141124_172010441 by ompproductions, on Flickr




IMG_20141124_172003727 by ompproductions, on Flickr


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 24, 2014)

Running on high.

I think each brand requires a different fuel rod setting, also some make more or less ash, i guess it's a trial and error experience. I'm running on low with 50% closed and the fire is a few inches out of the pot and making very good heat. I put 3 4x12 vents, one in each room and now the house is starting to equalize in temperature. running 75 in the basement, 70 upstairs and 68 in the back bedrooms. I have a 20" box fan at the bottom of the steps hanging from the ceiling blowing up the stairs.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 24, 2014)

I think more pellets are missing the burn pot because the greenways are a smaller pellet.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm running those Michigan pellets again, picked up 12 bags to try again. going to get 2 tons of greenways next week.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 24, 2014)

What ones do you think burn hotter and have less ash?

I called around and a TSC has there brand of pellets, Someone said there might be somersets? 

So far I have tried pro pellet, american pellet, american wood fuel, and greenways. That's about all I can find. There is one more brand I want to try, but currently sold out.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

hard to tell, i'm still working on the burn. Got up this morning and checked the stove been running on low all night and looks to be about the same ash build up as the others. I opened the fuel rod so its burning hotter now and i think the fire is about right. So i'm going to mark the slider with a sharpie and brand burned on paper and getting readings and some data till these bags are gone. Wish i could find the Douglas fir pellets.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

I have never seen soft woods. Have you went to that shop with different brand pellets?

When I had my fuel rod half open there was a large flame. But I am going to mess with it once I can see it.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to pick up 4 or 5 brands at the pellet place after work. I guess each stove is different my fuel rod is halfway open and i get about the right flame. I'm going to install an OAK this week and see what it does then.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

Let me know about the brands, prices, and how they all work. Might have to take a drive north. 

I used the stove for a day without the OAK, while I was building it. I did not see much difference.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to make an OAK from 2" or 2 1/2" PVC


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

You not suppose to use pvc or plastic. It is suppose to be metal.

Folks said that it's a fire hazard.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

I seen this a few weeks ago.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...minum-oak-pipe-tube-duct.134580/#post-1805940


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

Not sure why the PVC would not work as its a "cold" air intake.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

From what others have said the stove can backfire out the OAK and catch it on fire. All OAK kits are metal parts and pipe. When pvc burns it is very toxic. 

I personal have no idea, but I used metal for mine.

The OAK on our stoves are very close to the vent and because we both have basement installs we need to go up.  I had to cut my OAK on a angle away from the vent to not hit it. I think the inside diameter was 1.86 inch

I have no idea about the pvc, just passing along the info I seen on this forum.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

If the stove backfires without an OAK its going to burn something regardless lol. Never heard of stoves back firing before didn't know they had an engine. I would like to see some evidence of this stove "backfire" from someone that has seen it in person.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

I do think there is a slim chance of a problem. I just wanted to pass the info. I think there is more fire risk with a bad vent install than a pvc OAK.

The thread I seen is this. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-stove-pellet-use.133876/page-2#post-1800785


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

Due to draft failing, i guess if you loss power or the blower and don't have the vent pipe set up to handle the draft right you would be in trouble. That's what my take from it so far. I have, adapter to T to adjustable 14" into a 36" into 90 and 2' to the end cap. So 6' vertical and 2' horizontal.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

Just picked up some bags in grayling they have 8 or so brands including 3 brands of softwood including Douglas fir


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

what all did you get? Pictures and prices.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

$229




$249




$244


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 25, 2014)

Can'y say I ever used them, but the Somersets have quite the following to them that swear by them


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 25, 2014)

I have never seen any of those around me. When are you going to try them out? Did they say if there was a discounted early season pre buy price?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm installing my OAK now and putting the soft pellets in first  That price is what they are


----------



## 3650 (Nov 25, 2014)

I will only burn Somersets.  If they are out....ill try something else but so far I havent had any luck at all with anything else.  Down to 6 tons of Somersets.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

He said they make some there that are $189 a ton, its a hardwood


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 25, 2014)

Well got the OAK installed and dumped in the Pine pellets and its a raging furnace now, very different burn, hot to


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice, did you go with an OAK kit or make your own?


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 26, 2014)

Made my own for 25 bucks, not paying 160 for the kit that's ridiculous


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok just burned 2 bags of the softwood non stop and just pulled the rod on the pot and this is all i have! loving the softwood


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 26, 2014)

looking much better


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 26, 2014)

I still have the sumerset and the other hardwood to try but so far i'm very happy with the heat and ash of this pine. Its 20 out running on medium with fuel rod shut and it's 78 in the basement 74 upstairs and 68 in the back bedrooms. Very happy with this setup so far.


----------



## saladdin (Nov 26, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Does any one have experience with the CAB50? i was looking it over and seemed like a good built unit but looks are not always what they seem. My house is single story with 2x4 walls built in 77' with newer pella windows. 944sqf main floor and same in basement. i would like to install it down in the family room. i have the origanal boiler from 77 so its very propane hungry. Basement is getting insofast 2.0 insulation and drywall in a few weeks, plus sill plate is getting spray foamed
> 
> Price is $1299 at family farm and home


Just started my 4th winter with it. Runs like a top.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 27, 2014)

saladdin said:


> Just started my 4th winter with it. Runs like a top.


Is it normal to see the burn chamber like ashy like mine? What settings do you use for air and fuel.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 27, 2014)

Well cleaned it out today and found some pitting in the burn pot about an 1/8" deep in 1 spot wondering why its doing it.


----------



## saladdin (Nov 27, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Is it normal to see the burn chamber like ashy like mine? What settings do you use for air and fuel.



I don't touch the damper underneath the ash pan. When I first got mine I read that it was not to be adjusted. Now, that was a few years ago and I can't remember where I read that but I kept to that.

My feed tube is 1/2 but I haven't messed with it in a couple winters. No need in fooling with something that works.

Honestly it takes me 3 bags to get that much ash and my pot rarely needs hard scraping. I pull the rod every day but only get the scrape tool on it couple times a month. I just don't have build up on mine. Have used greenways for 99% of pellets and only greenways the past 3 winters, nothing else.

I may have 3 unburned pellets in my ash and I'm 99% sure I cause those by shutting down the stove and they are blown back out of the pot by the cool down.

I don't run an oak. I have a brick house and really don't want to drill any more holes through it. I eventually will but really... too lazy right now.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds like your enjoying the softwoods? Have you tried any of the other yet?

I picked up a few bags of tsc brand pellets the other day and will try them soon. I am looking to pick up and try a few bags of kirtland pellets also, there suppose to be a hardwood and softwood mix.


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 27, 2014)

Ya i really like the pine but yes i'm burning the american wood fiber hardwood right now and it also puts out some heat with a little more ash but not bad at all. the brand seems like a good one so far. tomorrow i'll start the sumerset and get some pics and updates. its been running on medium all day with the fuel rod closed and its 15 out and 72 upstairs . I am fore sure buying at least 1 ton of the softwood


----------



## Dmichigan (Nov 28, 2014)

Just used up 2 bags of the hardwood from american wood fibers and have to say its still kinda ashy, i'd say 1/2 of the depo or lowes crap. Just put the first bag of sumerset in and seems to be burning great will know in the morning how much ash.


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is my 2nd winter with the Cab50 - I have it downstairs. Burned 2 ton last year - planning 3 ton this year. Last year I tried pro pellets, MI pellets, somerset and Isabella (softwood). Best heat and least amount of ash came from the Somersets. I did like the Isabella also. This year I have Somerset, Greenway & Kirtland. I haven't burned the Kirtland yet. I pull the cleaning rod daily and vacuum & clean the glass weekly. Monthly I do a deep clean. I installed a wood stove (Grandview 230) upstairs just last week. Plan is to heat with pellets down and wood up.


----------



## Dpopps (Dec 1, 2014)

sd71 said:


> This is my 2nd winter with the Cab50 - I have it downstairs. Burned 2 ton last year - planning 3 ton this year. Last year I tried pro pellets, MI pellets, somerset and Isabella (softwood). Best heat and least amount of ash came from the Somersets. I did like the Isabella also. This year I have Somerset, Greenway & Kirtland. I haven't burned the Kirtland yet. I pull the cleaning rod daily and vacuum & clean the glass weekly. Monthly I do a deep clean. I installed a wood stove (Grandview 230) upstairs just last week. Plan is to heat with pellets down and wood up.




I just tossed two bags of kirtlands in the other day. So far they seem good. Not many fines and ash is not to bad, I did have to open my fuel rod up most of the way. 

How big is your house? I have mine in the basement and so far its heating the whole house great.


----------



## rbart46 (Dec 1, 2014)

sd71 said:


> This is my 2nd winter with the Cab50 - I have it downstairs. Burned 2 ton last year - planning 3 ton this year. Last year I tried pro pellets, MI pellets, somerset and Isabella (softwood). Best heat and least amount of ash came from the Somersets. I did like the Isabella also. This year I have Somerset, Greenway & Kirtland. I haven't burned the Kirtland yet. I pull the cleaning rod daily and vacuum & clean the glass weekly. Monthly I do a deep clean. I installed a wood stove (Grandview 230) upstairs just last week. Plan is to heat with pellets down and wood up.


I run the same situation.....wood upstairs in a Vermont Castings Defianat that I have had since 1977 and used every year...was coal in the basement but this year switched to cab50 burning LG pellets....so nice...only pellet I've used but just did a clean out and seems to be normal.....takes awhile to get everything up to temp but does the job well...use the wood when the wind howls and temps go far down......


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 1, 2014)

I think mine is broke in because its burning really good now, pull the rod every 12 hours for best efficiently i think that make a difference. So far the best i have used is the american wood fiber white pine and 2nd i would say sumerset. Last night i ran it on low and i checked it this morning and it was 70 upstairs and it was 12 outside with 10 to 15 mile winds.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 1, 2014)

Picked up 2 more brands. Got the golden fire suppose to be HOT! lets see


----------



## Dpopps (Dec 1, 2014)

What would those set you back a ton?


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 1, 2014)

Golden fire is $289, MWP is $199. Made a new fuel rod, the guy said to get another 1/4" close because it burns 25% hotter than the white pine


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dpopps said:


> I just tossed two bags of kirtlands in the other day. So far they seem good. Not many fines and ash is not to bad, I did have to open my fuel rod up most of the way.
> 
> How big is your house? I have mine in the basement and so far its heating the whole house great.



2100sq ft down and 2500sq ft up. The Cab50 heats the basement nice and the heat does go up the stairway but not into the rooms. With the wood stove running upstairs now the furnace has not started up since the stove was installed.


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Picked up 2 more brands. Got the golden fire suppose to be HOT! lets see




Where are you finding all of the different brands?


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

rbart46 said:


> I run the same situation.....wood upstairs in a Vermont Castings Defianat that I have had since 1977 and used every year...was coal in the basement but this year switched to cab50 burning LG pellets....so nice...only pellet I've used but just did a clean out and seems to be normal.....takes awhile to get everything up to temp but does the job well...use the wood when the wind howls and temps go far down......




Thanks for the tip. Really liking the GV230 wood heat 1 week in.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 1, 2014)

sd71 said:


> Where are you finding all of the different brands?



Grayling has a pellet plant he sells 12 brands


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Grayling has a pellet plant he sells 12 brands



Nice - might have to make a road trip.

My pellet set up - 71 downstairs tonight.


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

76 degrees up with the GV230 burning.


----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## sd71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Meant to note it is 18 degrees out tonight.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice looking setups. After running the stove last night I now know why he said to chock the feed down, on medium its as hot as the high setting lol. Oh and hardly any ash its crazy.


----------



## sd71 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> Very nice looking setups. After running the stove last night I now know why he said to chock the feed down, on medium its as hot as the high setting lol. Oh and hardly any ash its crazy.



What brand pellet were you burning?  Have you tried the golden fire yet?


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 2, 2014)

Ya that golden fire is hot and clean.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 2, 2014)

ran 2 bags of the golden fire and no need to pull the rod there is nothing much in the pot


----------



## sd71 (Dec 2, 2014)

Where are the golden fires made?  Looks like OR on the bag.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 2, 2014)

sd71 said:


> Where are the golden fires made?  Looks like OR on the bag.



Yes that's what it says Oregon


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 3, 2014)

The MWP burn good to, just ran 1 bag through it and the ash is white and fluffy, pot looks good very low build up, $199 a ton


----------



## sd71 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  Good price for the MWP pellets.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 6, 2014)

Little update. I fixed the pellets going into the burn chamber by backing the ceramic heat sensor back about 1/2". It has a grove to line it up and mine was out past it so the pellets where hitting it and flying out.




Filled holes under ash pan, it can pull air from the house instead of the OAK


----------



## sd71 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone using the wall thermostat that came with the stove?  Or a programmable stat?  Last night the temp dropped so the stove kicked on but the pellets did not ignite - had to cycle the pot to dump the pellets and then bump the temp back up to start again - which it did. Does anyone use a soft wire brush to clean off the probe?  Curious if any soot build up on the probe prevented the stove from igniting.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 9, 2014)

I used the one it came with for a few weeks but then I switched the the programmable one upstairs but mine runs 24/7. I've never had a misfire before myself. I set the upstairs to 76 at that point the hole house would be above 72. last few days it's been running on low and the house stays around 70-72 upstairs.


----------



## Dpopps (Dec 9, 2014)

sd71 said:


> Anyone using the wall thermostat that came with the stove?  Or a programmable stat?  Last night the temp dropped so the stove kicked on but the pellets did not ignite - had to cycle the pot to dump the pellets and then bump the temp back up to start again - which it did. Does anyone use a soft wire brush to clean off the probe?  Curious if any soot build up on the probe prevented the stove from igniting.



I have a programmable T-stat that I put upstairs. I only used the one that it came with for a day or two. Mine has always started or ignited when needed. I run my stove mostly on medium and it shuts down all the time when the temp is reached and starts back up when needed. I keep the upstairs T-stat at 72 day and 70 at night, any hotter and you would need to walk around in your scooby doo underwear. I have the T-stat also set up to have a 2 degree swing. The basement is around 75-76 degrees and all rooms up stairs are 71.5-74 degrees.

A few reasons it did not start and you has to reset. Not enough pellets fell into the pot. There was to much ash build up in the pot, maybe the rod needed to be pulled? Not sure about the temp sensor, could be? I just use the tool once a week and lightly push or scrape the ash off of it. Could have been just some odd one time misfire?


----------



## bags (Dec 9, 2014)

Just wipe the probe off with some cleaner. A wire brush banging around on it might lead to damage. I have seen using an SOS pad recommended on very dirty ones. In my used stove I just bought and cleaned the probe was TRASHED. I only used cleaner (multiple times) on it and it works fine.


----------



## Dpopps (Dec 9, 2014)

The part of the probe you are seeing is not really the probe. The real probe is a wire that is inside. what you are looking at is a ceramic cover for the probe.


----------



## bags (Dec 9, 2014)

Dpopps said:


> The part of the probe you are seeing is not really the probe. The real probe is a wire that is inside. what you are looking at is a ceramic cover for the probe.


You're right. I was thinking in another units set up. Sorry! I follow you cab 50 peeps because I like the stove a lot and think for the money it is hands down the best one for the buck. Much more dependable and better than any others in the same price range.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 9, 2014)

how is your guys heat prob, mine was halfway out into the pot so i slid it back against the stopper


----------



## saladdin (Dec 17, 2014)

I used the stat that came with it for a while then switched to the one in my sig. I live in the Great State of Tennessee so our winters are a little...different... then others. Cold here is in the 30's and in the teens is cussing weather. Because of those temps I have it programmed to cut off completely while at work. The house is 59 when I get home then the stat kicks on. It runs until 2200 then cuts off for the night until 0400 to get the house warm as we get ready for work then off again at 0800. I burn 75ish bags a winter.

The only misfires I had was due to letting the battery get too low in the stat.


----------



## Dpopps (Dec 18, 2014)

So if you had to number what pellets you like the best from least, what would the list look like so far?


----------



## bags (Dec 18, 2014)

Somersets #1 without a doubt. ProPellets #2. Only ones I've ran thru so far. Glad I had the option for Somersets. I ran a ton of them thru 1st. Then I ran a ton of the Pro's.

Sets that I have are more consistent, better burn, less ash, and less fines. Also I have not found the occasional "golf pencil sized pellet." Not my term but I get it now.

The Pro's were great pellets.......... Don't get me wrong. What I saw was more ash and build up on low burns with them. Also longer pellets in general. Then the shocker golf pencils. Running them my P68 which supposedly eats anything and it did, would make the snap, crackle, pops, and big bang booms. With the Sets all I hear is a little chingle of pop corn. Much smoother runs. There's my buck fifty.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 19, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> how is your guys heat prob, mine was halfway out into the pot so i slid it back against the stopper



yeah, that looks like mine. i find that that bolt loosens fairly rapidly with the heat cycling.  i give it a little tighten every once in a while.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 19, 2014)

I loved the white pine and somersets, i would say they are tied for 1st, the MWP pellets made here would be my 2nd and i will use them the rest of this year because of the $199 a ton price tag.


----------



## bags (Dec 19, 2014)

Dmichigan said:


> I loved the white pine and somersets, i would say they are tied for 1st, the MWP pellets made here would be my 2nd and i will use them the rest of this year because of the $199 a ton price tag.


That's about the lowest price per ton I've seen anyone state here so far. That's a deal! I feel for the folks in the north east. Some up there are paying much more and have limited supplies and such.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 19, 2014)

That is because i can pick them up where they make them, but yeah $250+ a ton is stupid. That's what the white pine runs here also sumersets.


----------



## bags (Dec 19, 2014)

I tried that with Somerset Pellet but they sell them for the same price as my local TSC and Lowe's. They won't give a break on the price I was told and they don't want to undercut the stores they supply. I wanted to go direct and pull a big trailer down with one of my trucks and grab 7 to 10 tons. I could haul 10 tons in one trip.

 I paid $224 ton for Sets here. I'd go pick them up where they make the Sets but I'd have to get them for $200 per ton or less for that to be worth while. The place is about 1 1/2 hrs. away.

I am maybe going to stop in and see about other arrangements this summer. I only talked to the receptionist. I do know locals down there pick up there and probably do get better pricing. Sets are usually $250 a ton here but I get a 10%veterans discount at Lowe's so that knock off $25 per ton.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 20, 2014)

$224 is a good price for those sets, i like them alot. I was told if you get them in the spring or early summer they are cheaper. and thanks for your service.


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 28, 2014)

2 more brands to try out


----------



## Dmichigan (Dec 29, 2014)

Very impressed with the Maeder Brothers pellets, very low ash and burn hot.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 6, 2015)

ok CAB 50 seasoned owners.  I'm using Ambiance this year. 100 percent hardwood.  Up here in 19 degree CT.  I'm getting great heat but in the teens I have to run in my cape on high.  20's and up on medium.  I prefer medium.  The Damper.  I have my feed all the way closed and my damper wide open.  I'm still getting crazy high flame height.  If I close the air damper then obviously less air shorter flame but am I correct and also believing it will be less heat too?


----------



## Dmichigan (Jan 6, 2015)

Found some kirtland pellets for $185 a ton for #2 and $235 for the premium grade, made from hardwood and pine blend. Going to pick up a ton soon it's $192.40 out the door. Made in Boyne City Michigan.


----------



## Dpopps (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried some about 3 weeks ago. I did not know they had two different kinds of Kirkland. I think mine said premium. Are you picking them up from the pellet mill?


----------



## Dmichigan (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes right from the factory. I guess the #2 is the broken or to short to sell for the premium price


----------



## Dmichigan (Jan 12, 2015)

Trying some isabellas, got them for $189 a ton in grayling, softwood


----------



## sd71 (Jan 26, 2015)

How did you like the Isabella's?


----------



## Dmichigan (Jan 26, 2015)

Did not like them at all, had to open the fuel rod to get them to burn hot and used more in the process. I'm done trying new pellets i've stuck with MWP and like them for $199 a ton hard to beat.


----------

